# Tropiflora Sale



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tropiflora is having a no frills sale this weekend, anyone going?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Gees, i wish they were a lot closer


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Wish I could skip work Saturday....but I can't piss the boss off before I get my xmass bonus.


----------

